

Top 9 Must Have Add-ons for Internet Explorer 9 - carusen
http://www.7tutorials.com/top-9-must-have-add-ons-internet-explorer-9

======
nephics
I had expected Google Chrome Frame to be the first entry on the list.

~~~
carusen
It doesn't work on Internet Explorer 9. IE 9 already supports portions of
HTML5 and it has a damn fast rendering engine. This would have been a great
add-on for previous versions of IE.

